# Back by Popular Demand



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

He will be 4 weeks on sat. and he is 1lb 9 oz

I'm too cute









Doing what he does best









Give me Five









Profile


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Just being Cute



















He is such a lover he kisses you and he is walking pretty good. He doesnt cry as much he howls and barks as off 3 days ago. Oh any the cutest thing he does this chatter growl when you rub his neck.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

He is too precious for words!









~Elegant


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yay!! He is sooo adorable, what a cutie!!


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">hes soooooooooooo cute!!!</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, he is too cute and look how he has progressed since the last photos. He's growing up!! What a doll!!!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Awww how cute, he needs to be a model. Those was so darling pictures.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What an adorable little chunky monkey!!!! :lol: 
He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

He is just too cute for words! I love the picture where he has his paw up!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh noooo!!!!! I cant take anymore baby pics!! unless you give him to me!!! hehe... j/k..









I LOVE HIM!!!! He's SOOO cute!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

He is just beautiful.

























Judi and Tiki


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! He is so cute! I love his chubby belly!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

He is absolutely adorable! I was just thinking about him yesterday, wondering how he was doing...I noticed you named him Uno. That is so fitting.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, mom looks wore out, laying there with her tougue hanging out







great pics


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Just too cute...reminds me when Tucker was that small...they just grow up so fast.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I can't believe how quickly he's growing














You can't get more precious than that


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just love the photo with his little paw up...his little nose reminds me of a little piggy...a very adorable little piggy. He is a keeper.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

oh he is just too cute! he has gotten so big since the last set of pics!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

He is soooo cute. I love him. the mom looks so beautiful too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sweet,he is growing fast!


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

He looks great! He will make someone a wonderful pet!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow he is so cute







and mom looks wonderful and very well looked after too I might add, her coat is beautiful.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwww what a sweetie pie! i wanna eat him up!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 29 2005, 07:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

He IS a chunky monkey!







SO CUTE!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have been getting pms of people wanting to know how he is progressing as a therapy dog prospect. He is doing great he had me worried that he wasnt walking properly but all has improved. Our vet still does weekly visits and he thinks he was just so heavy his short legs had to build up muscle more. Now he is getting around like a pro. His personality is dong good. He needs to get a bit more aggressive but he is still young to tell if that will develope. He is playing with mom and our chis he has a skunk toy he chews on. He teeth should be coming in soon. Prissy is already producing less milk we will be starting him on soft food to see how he likes it. I have been so busy working 12 hr days and its finals week coming up I will get some pics of him posted.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Awww. What a sweet, sweet little Chunky Butters! I just want to kiss his little buddha belly.....

He's just gorgeous and that picture of Prissy nursing is precious. I know you are enjoying it all in spite of 12 hour work days.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks for the update...I was just wondering about him yesterday.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

What a doll!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so cute! i cant believe he is 4 weeks already!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I just love that we are getting to watch him grow!!!!! We are all REALLY going to miss him when he goes to his new home


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Just think, the adorable little guy is now over a year old.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sarah, Is this Prissy's baby? I did not know you had bred her.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

OMG, you are just KILLING me!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Is this a new puppy from Prissy. He is adorable. Maybe that's why I haven't heard from you I hope.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I want him!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no this is an old thread...sarah is MIA and owes me bows or money


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!! he is a doll. I loved the "give me five" picture best


----------

